# Chicago here we come, ready or not!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi & I (along w/Kitzi) were at the vet late yesterday to get her papers in order for our US trip---the vet would not sign her health certificate as she only has 2 spaces in her passport & she did not want to waste them in the event we did not get our visa in time. :smilie_tischkante: She was as skeptical (well, more so) as I that the visa would come in time. Visas are only issued once a week, generally on Thursdays (and this Thurs. is a public holiday here). 
Well, this AM we got a call to come to the visa office where an unusually nice lady asked us to come to her office. :chili::chili::chili: We came home w. 3 yr. visas---the first one that is issued for more than one year, since 1980. So, now Lisi & I can start to get ready for Chicago!:thumbsup:
On another note Kitzel got the first of his 3 in a series of Lyme disease shots yesterday. He is sleeping it off at the moment but seems fine! Lisi was happy she is allergic & did not have to do them. Now we have to go back & get her health certificate for the Chicago trip!
Time to chill the champagne! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, I am soooooooooo glad to see this! I can't wait to meet you and Lisi in person! I will see you at the hotel Monday after I get off work with your Chewy order!!! Big hugs to you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Maggie, now I am getting (finally) excited! I can't wait to meet you! Thank you for your generosity in helping us! We so appreciate it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy for you Sandi!! Looks like everything is falling into place!! You all have fun, and I'll be waiting to see pictures and hear all about it!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations. Great news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, I will be certain to take my camera---now, if I can only remember to use it! I am sort of "out of practice." I have a new camera that I got last summer but don't have time to figure out how to use it so will stick w/the little one for now!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear the good news. Can't wait to see you and Lisi.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaaay! So happy everything fell into place for you!
Have a wonderful trip! :aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:aktion033::aktion033:Yay Great News!!!!!!!!! So excited for you.
Take lots of pictures for the rest of us to see!

So glad to see that Kitzi did well with his first shot...Paws crossed that all goes well and smooth from here on out. :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great news!!!! So happy for you. You will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still half asleep. This is the best news I could see first thing after turning on the computer.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am happy it all worked out in the end for you :cheer:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

YAY Sandi !!!!! Can't wait to meet you and the babies!!!! I'm getting excited and nervous, so much to do still...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all! We haven't started packing yet, but did get a list together today! Lisi will need a groom (along w/her brother even though he isn't coming). I made Kitzi's dog food yesterday & now I need to get DH instructions together. Leaving town in the US was a lot easier, for sure---but this will be more fun. 
I am looking for someone to share a ride from the airport but no luck on that yet. I come into O'Hare on Mon. afternoon if you are looking to share, send me a PM.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Sandi, I look forward to meeting you and Lisi! I'm glad everything worked out. It's our first Nationals and our first time meeting SM members.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, I just knew our Lord would have those visa's ready for you, he delights in giving us the desires of our hearts if we are close to him.
Sandi I'm so excited for you and Lisi:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ashley, this is also my first Nationals so we can learn together. Are you bringing both babies? Please introduce yourself if you see me. My brain is a sieve.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:arty:arty: :sHa_banana::sHa_banana::happy::happy: You're going to have so much fun!!:aktion033:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Ashley, this is also my first Nationals so we can learn together. Are you bringing both babies? Please introduce yourself if you see me. My brain is a sieve.


I'm fairly certain it will just be Daisy (I'm afraid my husband may try to sneak Yoshi in the luggage last minute ... he's a daddy's boy). It will be their very first time apart so I'm nervous about that. I would love to bring them both but will have to wait to take them to an event where a barking dog wouldn't be too much of a disturbance. We've trained his separation anxiety at home, but it hasn't translated to hotel rooms. And he can't see another dog without getting uncontrollably excited and barking. I took him to training classes and the instructor had to setup a barrier so he couldn't see the other dogs and focus on what we were learning : / ... I think he will be very happy at my mom'a though (he gets unlimited belly rubs and fresh fruit!)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sandi, I am thrilled that you are going to be there and I'll finally get to meet you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Likewise!
I just know I am going to forget everyone & everyone's babies' names in the heat of the moment so don't forget to remind me!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Sandi!

I'm very happy for you that everything worked out in time, phew! 

Looking forward to see photos of your first Nationals! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful Sandi, I'm happy it worked out and you all can meet in Chicago. What fun.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Such great news Sandi!! I will finally get to meet you and Lisi and you didn't even have to come to Houston!!:HistericalSmiley: Have a safe flight and I will see you Monday too>:chili:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Likewise!
> I just know I am going to forget everyone & everyone's babies' names in the heat of the moment so don't forget to remind me!


Me too!! I feel like we need name tags with our usernames and our fluffs' names :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ashley21 said:


> Me too!! I feel like we need name tags with our usernames and our fluffs' names :thumbsup:



We will get name tags when we check in at hospitality. I'm going to print my siggy picture and slide in into the back.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Friendly Enabler here who couldn't be more excited if she tried! My roomier is coming! I'm so happy-- now time to get packing!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations Sandi! I'm so happy for you. I'm disappointed I won't be there in Chicago to meet you as well as reconnect with other SM friends. I'll be there in spirit and wait for pictures as I finish out the school year next week. Enjoy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I have a list now at least! I have a full week so will pack on Sat. probably. I am sure to forget half of what I need but at least my body will be there!
I am sad that so many are not able to come. I have waited a long time to actually get there, intending to go every year! Jackie, you ARE the enabler! I would not be coming had you not pushed! I can hardly wait---letting myself get excited for the first time now that the visa is in hand. Whoopiiieeee!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, what time does your flight get in on Monday?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! I wish I could be there! Please post lots of pics for those of us that couldn't make it.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Everyone can check the spreadsheet generated from the questionnaire you filled out to get all the arrival and departure times. Near the top of the questionnaire the is a place that says "View Responses." Click on that and you should be able to see the spreadsheet &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations! I had read the thread where you you wondering if you would be able to go or not! I live vicariously through all of you lucky people who are going to this 50th anniversary event in Chicago. I wish it was being held in Manhattan so Hubby, Baby & I could go. I've never been to a dog show event specifically for Maltese! It must be heaven :innocent:! 
{My mother used to show her Golden Retrievers & I went to those shows.}


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Would love to meet you guys! Harry & Stella will stay at a pet resort instead of traveling with us though.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Hotel lobby...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad you can be there, Sandi! I hope everyone has a wonderful time..I can't fly anymore..wishing I could be there to see my SM friends..hopefully I can get there next time it is in the Southeast..post lots of pics, please..:wub:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

malteserus said:


> Hotel lobby...


I'm getting so excited! We'll be there Wednesday :chili:


----------

